# What is this



## sundew (Aug 19, 2004)

Southwest Washington State.
A creeping low growth, like a ground cover in my winter garden. Never seen before. 
Thanks all.


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

Looks to me like Sweet Scented Bedstraw. 

Lemme see if I remember, Galium Triflorum?


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Is it rough and scratchy under the leaves, like velcro?


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

I've never heard galium called "sweet scented bedstraw". I've always called it cleavers. That picture does look alot like cleavers. Is the plant "sticky" at all?

Another thought is a kind of trefoil?


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

http://www.cwnp.org/photopgs/gdoc/gatriflorum.html

http://education.stonehill.edu/fieldguide/Field_Guide/Small flowering/sweetbedstraw.htm

http://www.nawwal.org/~mrgoff/photojournal/2003/sum/07-05gallium1.html


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

Huh! Yep, that's the same plant I've always called cleavers.

I love learning different common names for plants!


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

Well, ya got me lookin' on google Jen, and cleavers is another Galium, Galium Aparine. They appear to be pretty similar so sundew will probably have to do a bit of research to find which it is definatively.

At least we got 'em close and they can key it out from there or give us more information.


----------



## tobo6 (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm in NW Oregon, probable across the river from ya.  We have these all over the woods, in the summer they range from having little white flowers to purple flowers. My kids pick them for me all the time, and they last a long time in a vase, lol.

Deb


----------



## sundew (Aug 19, 2004)

Wasn't sure as the leaves are wider. And it is creeping along the ground, not climbing up the plants . It does stick to ya a bit, probably just because it is young. Never seen them out in the sun before. Thanks all. 
Will keep in beds and see how it matures.
Thanks


----------



## inc (Dec 24, 2004)

when you are keying this Galium out, note that the leaves seem to occur in whorls of 6 leaves, not 4. 
i belive the common bedstraw(alien) also has this trait along with a coulple of other galium. if so the flowers ar e yellow and rather profuse.
i wonder if anyone has some of the galiums that occur in wet swamps? there are many species.


----------

